

Ask HN: Review my startup -- Wedding Registry Direct - cardmagic
http://weddingregistrydirect.com/

======
pclark
\- "Bringing wedding vendors together with bridal guests" thats too dark on
the heading image

\- I really don't like the stock background image on this page -
<http://is.gd/7bID>

\- Is the business type page a joke? There at least needs to be an "other"
option

\- The tour should be a video, rather than a manual slide show

\- Your privacy policy doesn't exists, that removes all credibility of your
site.

\- can you make the fonts of your menus a bit larger by default?

\- I'd put your "contact us" option at the top, ideally top right.

\- can you make your title tag show me where I am? thats nice usability.

\- alt tags on links

I like this site, its nice and clear, with obviously quite a lot of 37 signals
ala design. Not a bad thing.

The pages feel a little too noisy, try removing the stock image background.
Also be wary of lighter than black colours on darker than white backgrounds.

I love the "Access New Revenue Today" - lovely and clear and really grabs me.

~~~
cardmagic
\- "Bringing wedding vendors together with bridal guests" I didn't want it to
distract attention... did I go too far?

\- I really don't like the stock background image on this page - What if I
made it more white and blended so that it was in the background more?

\- Is the business type page a joke? There at least needs to be an "other"
option -- I have done a lot of research in the market and I can't think of any
other business types that would benefit from this product... but maybe I
shouldn't be so quick to judge

\- Your privacy policy doesn't exists, that removes all credibility of your
site. -- Going to add that promptly, thanks

Thank you for the feedback! I really appreciate it!

~~~
pclark
(on point #3) you may be right, I just it was just a bit weird not to offer an
"other" just in case ... sods law if you don't there'll be a ton of mystery
companies :)

------
pclark
tell us about it

where'd you get the idea, why?

how do you hope to make money?

~~~
cardmagic
I just got married and my wife and I thought one day: "wouldn't it be awesome
if we could register for products from our own vendors?". That way our guests
at our wedding could buy us extra flowers or a photograph book instead of just
a blender.

This got us thinking, and now we have decided to go into business together
starting a site that lets people do just that.

Vendors will pay a flat fee per couple or an unlimited quarterly use fee in
order to sign up their bridal couples and allow them to do online registry.

